# Nissan Maxima Brakes Question - Year 2001



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

Nissan Maxima Brakes Question - Year 2001

Have 40k miles and noticed brake pads a bit thin. Also a little squeak out of the right rear brake. There are Disks all the way around.

I usually would go to Nissan as I had a bad experience one time with some pads that deteriorated and warped my rotors worse than they were.


I noticed the rotors were somewhat scored so I had all rotors turned. I also had this done since when I stopped, the front of the car would shimmy a bit which got worse over time (all wheels are aligned, new tires, etc...).

They removed the stock (came with car) brake pads and used Ceramix Brand (#7421). I asked if these were compatible with the Nissan Maxima and they said yes. 

1***Do you think these pads are okay? Or should I have Nissan pads which perhaps may be made out of another material?


2***Unfortunately Nissan told me (I did not take car to them for this job) that they have an entire new caliper assembly I would need to shell out another $150 for since they (Nissan) found out it was somewhat more powerful than the stock one Nissan supplies. I asked why this was not considered a recall and they simply said it was not.

So basically would like some input on #1 above with respect to brake pad type and if I am okay and comment son #2 from Nissan owners.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for #2.. Probably what they were going to do is bolt on 2002-2003 brakes up front, or use Euro-spec calipers which are slightly larger...

for #1, I don't know exactly what brand that is, but almost anything other than $19 autozone cheapo pads are going to be better than the OEM pads. the 2000+ maximas ALL have had major brake warpage problems and it can mostly be traced back to the soft pads and rotors they use from the factory.. upgrading to some aftermarket rotors and pads makes a huge difference on most people's cars.


----------



## pcumming (May 29, 2005)

Thank you very much. I read about 72 complaints from people with the same issue on rotors/brakes. Some people are getting 15k miles b4 they have to resurface the rotors. I lasted 40k which I think is fair.

I just hope the Ceramix brake pads will work as well as the (I think) metallic pads that may have come with the car.....perhaps someone can comment on that.

Sincerely
Peter
_______________________




Matt93SE said:


> for #2.. Probably what they were going to do is bolt on 2002-2003 brakes up front, or use Euro-spec calipers which are slightly larger...
> 
> for #1, I don't know exactly what brand that is, but almost anything other than $19 autozone cheapo pads are going to be better than the OEM pads. the 2000+ maximas ALL have had major brake warpage problems and it can mostly be traced back to the soft pads and rotors they use from the factory.. upgrading to some aftermarket rotors and pads makes a huge difference on most people's cars.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Unfortunately, that's not a very common brand.

The pads I recommend are Wagner, Bendix, or Raybestos for street driving. many people have had good luck with those. they're OEM-equivalent as far as noise, dust, and performance, but don't have a lot of the rotor warpage issues the OEM pads do.

If you do a bit harder driving, then I would recommend stepping up to Axxis MetalMaster, Hawk HPS or Performance Friction brake pads, but you start to get into more dust and noise on pads like that.


----------



## mikeymaxima2001 (Jun 18, 2005)

stock nissan parts are the best but u got to be willing to pay the extra money.


----------

